# Apply for a Settlement visa while we are both outside the UK



## Britagonia

I am a British Citizen, my wife is an Argentine citizen. We are applying for the following visa:

Settlement: Wife

On the "_01 APPENDIX 2 (VAF4A DECEMBER 2013) FINANCIAL REQUIREMENT FORM_"

it says:

"YOU SHOULD COMPLETE THIS FORM IF YOU WISH TO COME TO THE UK AS: 
• The spouse or civil partner of *someone settled in the UK*; "

We both currently live in Argentina, are we filling out out the correct form?
Can we apply while we are both living together in Argentina, or do I have to move to the UK before we start the vias application?

Thanks in advance


----------

